# 2004 25 Rss For Sale



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

2004 Outback 25 RSS for sale. $9999 OBO Great condition, well taken care of. Includes load leveler and anti sway control. Pictures available.


----------



## jaeson7 (Aug 15, 2010)

Frank said:


> 2004 Outback 25 RSS for sale. $9999 OBO Great condition, well taken care of. Includes load leveler and anti sway control. Pictures available.


----------



## jaeson7 (Aug 15, 2010)

jaeson7 said:


> 2004 Outback 25 RSS for sale. $9999 OBO Great condition, well taken care of. Includes load leveler and anti sway control. Pictures available.


[/quote]
Is it still available ? What partbof the country r u?


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

jaeson7 said:


> 2004 Outback 25 RSS for sale. $9999 OBO Great condition, well taken care of. Includes load leveler and anti sway control. Pictures available.


[/quote]
Is it still available ? What partbof the country r u?
[/quote]
Yes, it is still for sale. We are in west Michigan. I have had alot of requests for more info since this was posted here and on craigslist. So I hope it sell quickly.


----------



## lvincent (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,
Can you send pics and more information on condition, smoked in, pets, etc.
How far are you from Calais, Maine?
Regards,
LeRoy
[email protected]


----------

